# How long till 2"?



## eddy33 (Nov 13, 2005)

How long on a average will 1" reds grow to be 2"? that is all


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

baby reds grow really fast. maybe 1 month to got from 1 to 2". they grow to be about 6" in one year. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eri_development


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

patriotsfan said:


> baby reds grow really fast. maybe 1 month to got from 1 to 2". they grow to be about 6" in one year. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eri_development


damn u beat me to it

but ya with good feeding and water changes a month would be good.
Or 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

prob even less than a month if u feed themm 2wice a day...within a year 6-8 inches prob around 6 tho


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

rocker said:


> baby reds grow really fast. maybe 1 month to got from 1 to 2". they grow to be about 6" in one year. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eri_development


damn u beat me to it

but ya with good feeding and water changes a month would be good.
Or 6 to 8 weeks.
[/quote]
lol my reds were 3/4 inch 6 weeks ago they now 3" easy


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell, going good


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

incase there are any doubter's out there hehe!
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=101108


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> baby reds grow really fast. maybe 1 month to got from 1 to 2". they grow to be about 6" in one year. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eri_development


damn u beat me to it

but ya with good feeding and water changes a month would be good.
Or 6 to 8 weeks.
[/quote]
lol my reds were 3/4 inch 6 weeks ago they now 3" easy
[/quote]
Yeah I have 13 reds that I got 3 or 4 weeks ago at 1/2 inch and they are now a healthy two inches. I would always feed them frozen brine shrimp 3 times a day though.


----------

